# Datashack (Kansas City) has stopped selling colocation



## drmike (Feb 20, 2016)

Popular cheap hosting provider Datashack appears to have discontinued colocation services.


The former navigation items for colocation have been stripped from their site.  The old URL now redirects https://www.datashack.net/colocation/ to dedicated servers.


Datashack was popular for cheap colocation as low as $35-45 a month.  In recent years the price had edged up to $45/month.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Feb 21, 2016)

Same can be said for wholesaleinternet.net as well, they have done the same thing. 


Muhahaha this makes my $29.16c per month Colo box worth so much more!..


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 21, 2016)

Dang.


Their network wasn't the best though.  Pure HE and Cogent.  Also if I recall correctly, Datashack routed everything through WSI, so I kinda want to say WSI and Datashack probably share a ton of resources together.  I mean it's not bad, but I usually just assume WSI and Datashack are the same.  Interesting find though.


----------



## drmike (Feb 21, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Dang.
> 
> 
> Their network wasn't the best though.  Pure HE and Cogent.  Also if I recall correctly, Datashack routed everything through WSI, so I kinda want to say WSI and Datashack probably share a ton of resources together.  I mean it's not bad, but I usually just assume WSI and Datashack are the same.  Interesting find though.



This 


Yeah HE can die in a fire. Cogent isn't too bad, depends on your upstream and location though.   Kansas City via WSI / Datashack wasn't too bad.  For colo though, meh.  Never was impressed.  They cut corners and sales misrepresented in the past.  Had buyers in DC with high thermal situation for multiple years.


WSI and DS are the same.  They spin it otherwise, but even same ownership.  One company has additional owners in the pool or did.  Network is so similar it seems the same.


All that aside, sad to see them getting out of colocation.  Price was right vs. the expectations.   Network there outperformed more ahh 'serious' datacenters with their better networks.


This draws down options for cheap colo further.


Glad to see Joe's Datacenter is still offering colo there in Kansas City:


https://joesdatacenter.com/kansas-city-colocation-server-hosting-packages/


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2016)

WII on the disposal of their colo ops: 



> We gave them [ACCUSERV] the Oak facility and everything in it. All the network gear, power gear, racks and all the customers that were there. The only thing we got in return was that they assumed the lease.
> 
> 
> That should tell you how much we liked colo.


----------



## Munzy (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Aaron (Mar 3, 2016)

drmike said:


> WSI and DS are the same.  They spin it otherwise, but even same ownership.  One company has additional owners in the pool or did.



This is incorrect.  The ownership is completely different.  The entities that own DataShack have no ownership interest in Wholesale and vice versa.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2016)

Aaron said:


> This is incorrect.  The ownership is completely different.  The entities that own DataShack have no ownership interest in Wholesale and vice versa.



Fine... It's a dance contest 


Aaron is owner of WSI and co-owner of Datashack... Or do I have it wrong?


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2016)

*Wholesale Internet Datacenter, LLC:*
https://bsd.sos.mo.gov/Common/CorrespondenceItemViewHandler.ashx?IsTIFF=true&filedDocumentid=6224528&version=1


= Todd Bysfield
= Aaron Wendel
= Warren Johnson


*NOCIX, LLC (formerly Datashack, LC): (incorporated 12/21/2010)*
https://bsd.sos.mo.gov/Common/CorrespondenceItemViewHandler.ashx?IsTIFF=true&filedDocumentid=8387329&version=1


= original incorporator 
Bradley & Brown, Inc.
by Scott Bradley Brown


*Name change 4/15/2015
https://bsd.sos.mo.gov/Common/CorrespondenceItemViewHandler.ashx?IsTIFF=true&filedDocumentid=11131842&version=5*


Datashack, LC renamed to NOCIX, LLC  <--- https://bsd.sos.mo.gov/Common/CorrespondenceItemViewHandler.ashx?IsTIFF=true&filedDocumentid=11131842&version=5



*01/15/2016
Statement of Resignation of Registered Agent  <--- https://bsd.sos.mo.gov/Common/CorrespondenceItemViewHandler.ashx?IsTIFF=true&filedDocumentid=11769365&version=4*


Bradley & Brown / Scott B Brown resigned.


Address and paperwork in the filing all bear Aaron Wendel's name and address.



*01/28/2016
Change of Registered Agent <-- https://bsd.sos.mo.gov/Common/CorrespondenceItemViewHandler.ashx?IsTIFF=true&filedDocumentid=11795437&version=4*


New registered agent changed to Aaron Wendel


===========================


-Snip - to me it looks like typical company isolation to limit risk.  Same Aaron in both and appears to be owner or at minimum a co-owner with less public view investors in the new NOCIX entity, potentially.


----------



## VyprNetworks (Mar 3, 2016)

They're network isn't to good they have a lot of outages out of the KS colocation.  I'm sure with the cheap cost and the unraveling troublesome network it was the best decision to stop accepting colocation.


----------



## Aaron (Mar 3, 2016)

drmike said:


> Aaron is owner of WSI and co-owner of Datashack... Or do I have it wrong?



You have it wrong.  I am one of the owners of Wholesale Internet.  I have no ownership interest in DataShack.


----------



## Aaron (Mar 3, 2016)

drmike said:


> to me it looks like typical company isolation to limit risk.  Same Aaron in both and appears to be owner or at minimum a co-owner with less public view investors in the new NOCIX entity, potentially



I'm the registered agent for NOCIX because I'm the one in the building every day and they wanted someone to accept service who was here.  A registered agent can be anyone present in the state. The former registered agent, Scott Brown, never had any ownership interest in DataShack (NOCIX) and just registered the company when it was formed. (He's the brother of one of the owners) The address was his house which was problematic.


I understand you *think* you know something or *think* there's some big conspiracy here but there isn't.  Sorry.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 3, 2016)

Aaron said:


> You have it wrong.  I am one of the owners of Wholesale Internet.  I have no ownership interest in DataShack.



I'm confused.


Were you just cracking a joke/jab over the ownership stuff on WHT when you had that outage thread a few months back or am I not remembering it correctly?


Francisco


----------



## willie (Mar 3, 2016)

Is this some kind of collapse of cheap colo, maybe related to ipv4 depletion?  I'm still doing ok with rented dedis, but have had Joe's DC in mind for years for when I'm ready to scale up.  It's the only place I've heard of where you can get 4 amps of power with your $40 or $50 a month.  That means a powerful box with lots of drives for about what I'm currently paying for a 2 drive dedi.


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2016)

Aaron said:


> I'm the registered agent for NOCIX because I'm the one in the building every day and they wanted someone to accept service who was here.  A registered agent can be anyone present in the state. The former registered agent, Scott Brown, never had any ownership interest in DataShack (NOCIX) and just registered the company when it was formed. (He's the brother of one of the owners) The address was his house which was problematic.
> 
> 
> I understand you *think* you know something or *think* there's some big conspiracy here but there isn't.  Sorry.



First, less conspiracy known or inferred and more matter of who is what.  This is far from the first time that people have asked what the link is between these companies.


I'll note @Aaron that you didn't deny ownership role in either company.  More of diversion about the agent matter.  Anyone can be an Agent but usually it's either a law firm, an incorporation mill or someone intimately involved with the business.   I pick the intimately involved.


Now as far as I know you aren't some lackey playing in the DC doing rack and stack.  I mean are we to believe that you are the agent just because you are the most senior worker at the DC? 


Seriously:
 


```
http://www.zoominfo.com/p/Aaron-Wendel/-2121673420 
Co-owner and Managing Partner (DataShack, LC)
```




```
http://whoadmin.com/datashack.us.html

Registrant Name: Aaron Wendel
Registrant Organization: Wholesale Internet, Inc
Registrant Address1: 1102 Grand Blvd.
Registrant Address2: Suite 905
Registrant City: Kansas City
Registrant State/Province: MO
Registrant Postal Code: 64106
Registrant Country: United States
Registrant Country Code: US
Registrant Phone Number:  1.8162563031
Registrant Email: [email protected] net.com
```


```
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cQbnoFLW3xMJ:www.nkc.org/docview.aspx%3Fdoctype%3Dfd%26docid%3D38322+&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk

RE: Agreement with DataShack, LC to Operate liNKCity

On March 24‘“, 2014, the City issued a Request for Proposal for a potential sale or

operation of the liNKCity fiber network. Responses to the RFP were received on May

22nd from DataShack (operation), Fidelity Communications (purchase), and

Consolidated Communications (purchase). After careful consideration and due

diligence, Staff found the purchase offers insufficient and recommended the City

approve the operation agreement with DataShack.

[pages later]

If to DataShack: DataShack, LC 201 East 16th Avenue North Kansas City, MO 64116 Attention: Aaron Wendel
```


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2016)

Key thing here is this pivot point:


"The entities that own DataShack have no ownership interest in Wholesale and vice versa."


Funny seeing that said when you are the guy central to both companies + the muni fiber + ???.  


Sure you have different business partners in the businesses, but you are in both and that's the commonality and why I said same owners.  More correctly should have said common owner. The brains of both operations, the know how guy, the boss to the staff, most certainly is @Aaron.


PS:  From WHT:


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1546215&p=9622353#post9622353





 Originally Posted by DarkW 


Ah, thanks for the explanation. Since you share your staff with DataShack, do they offer the same level of attention to DataShack or do they give priority to WSI? I'm guessing in that regard, its probably better to go with WSI if that is the case. How does your uptime look for Mondays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays if you don't mind me asking? Those are probably the most important days of the week I'd really need reliable uptime. Any other days are just luxury for this project's needs.






Tickets are answered in the order they're received regardless of the company tag. ALL tickets are expected to have a 10 minute response time. I'm pretty sure we can keep you up no matter what day of the week it is. 


SO I ask, ownership of WSI and DS are different.  But both companies have the same staff?   That's some funny shit right there. Come on now, you guys are pulling folks legs.


----------



## drmike (Mar 4, 2016)

... and I notice the intentional tip toeing on WHT by @Aaron



> We have different ownership groups and different back ends. We share facilities (which are actually owned by the same group that owns DataShack) and staff (Which are actually all Wholesale Internet employees) So We lease space from DataShack and DataShack gets bandwidth and staff from us.





See even the real estate where the DC is, Aaron registered a domain for it, in 2012.


Domain Name: 201E16TH.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1699357523_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
Registrar URL: www.enom.com
Updated Date: 2016-01-30T11:44:39.00Z
Creation Date: 2012-01-29T20:37:16.00Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2017-01-29T20:37:16.00Z
Registrar: ENOM, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 48
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited https://www.icann.org/epp


This isn't stream of stuff some random guy in other company unrelated to Datashack does.  Registering a domain even in 2012, was pedestrian and approachable.    We've all seen this 10x prior with other companies.


----------

